# Wie viele MB zieht man für eine Gentoo-Installation?

## Kaeptn

Hi. 

Bevor ich nun demnächst drangehe mein erstes Gentoo aufzusetzen, würde ich gern wissen, wieviel Traffic das in etwa verursachen wird. 

Ausgehend von einer (wahrsch.) Stage 3 Installation (wir müssens ja am Anfang nicht übertreiben :) ) würde mich interessieren, was da so an Traffic zusammenkommt. 

Sollte am Schluss eine ganz passable Workstation sein (X, KDE3, Mozilla, Netscape, Opera, Multimedia (MP3 hören & Video schauen), evtl. ein CrossX dabei, Star- bzw. OpenOffice. 

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, was für das alles zusammenkommt (jetzt nicht nur diese Pakete, es werden da ja nebenbei natürlich auch andere Pakete gezogen werden). 

Danke, 

MfG 

Fritz

----------

## mglauche

[root@santorini distfiles]# du -h

1.8G	.

(nutze gentoo allerdings schon ne weile, d.h. manche pakete in vielen versionen ...)

----------

## bvetter

ich hab da z.zt 589 mb drin  :Smile: 

bvetter

----------

## tux-fan

mein erstes Gentoo war die binary-cd 1.0_rc5, glaub das waren 613MB

----------

## JohnyB

Hallo,

alleine die OpenOffice Sourcen sind schon über 120MB groß!! Es gibt auch Binary-Files, die sind glaube 65mb oder so....

bis dann

julian

----------

## Kaeptn

Ich hätte mir nie gedacht, dass das so viel Traffic erfordert!

Ich hätte mir gedacht, dass ich mit ca. 500 MB auskommen werde, sind ja schließlich nur Sourcen!

Ok, Openoffice muss ja nicht gleich sein, aber trotzdem. Wow.

Fang gleich zu Heulen an (Telekom Austria mit max. Transfervolumen von 1 Gig/Monat zum superfairen Preis von nur 60 Euro, jedes MB darüber bis zum 2. Gig: 7 Cent und bis zum 5. Gig 36 (!!!!) Cent).

Damit wird mir Gentoo wohl teuer kommen!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> Damit wird mir Gentoo wohl teuer kommen!
> 
> 

 

Nicht wirklich. verwende jetzt auch schon ne Zeit lang Gentoo und bin noch nie über mein DSL Limit gekommen (jaja, die liebe TA). Keine Ahnung was du sonst so machst (MP3 saugen etc), aber wegen Gentoo wird's wohl kein Problem werden.

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht wirklich. verwende jetzt auch schon ne Zeit lang Gentoo und bin noch nie über mein DSL Limit gekommen (jaja, die liebe TA). Keine Ahnung was du sonst so machst (MP3 saugen etc), aber wegen Gentoo wird's wohl kein Problem werden.

 

Na, MP3s saug ich eh kaum (pro Jahr vielleicht 10, ehrlich)

Mich hat nur die Umfrage stutzig gemacht, weil die meisten > 1000 MB angekreuzt hatten.

Mit dem DL-Volumen der TA bin ich erst einmal nicht ausgekommen (1037 MB, also 1 Euro Aufpreis).

Ansonsten bin ich bis zum 29. / 30. immer auf ca. 500 MB, dann lad ich halt noch irgendeinen Schmarrn herunter bei dem ich mir denk, vielleicht brauchst das ja mal, und müll mir damit die Festplatte zu *g* (jaja, 100Gig sind nicht _soo_ viel  8)  ) 

Werd noch die paar STunden bis zum 1.4 warten und dann vollgas die CD saugen und gib ihm.

Frage: es gibt ja 2 ISOs zum runterladen. Hab aber noch immer nicht kapiert, was da was is.

mit der 16MB ISO fang ich bei 0 an und kompilier mir den gcc selbst. das hab ich noch gecheckt.

aber was is auf der 135 MB ISO drauf? Kann ich da auch bei Stage 1 anfangen oder muss ich da bei Stage 3 anfangen. Würd nämclih einerseits gern sicherheitshalber die 135er CD runterladen (falls ich das mit dem gcc kompilieren nicht schaff), aber andererseits würd ich es trotzdem gern versuchen bei 0 anzufangen.

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand Bescheid sagen!

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## citizen428

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand Bescheid sagen!
> 
> 

 

Ja, der Installguide  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Right now, we have two CDs available. Our first CD is gentoo-ix86-1.2.iso; this ISO image is quite small (16Mb) and contains a minimal chrootable build image (stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2) -- everything you need to build a Gentoo Linux system from scratch (sources will be auto-downloaded from the Internet as needed.) Our second CD is gentoo-i686-1.2.iso; this ISO image is a bit bigger (100+Mb) -- it contains the same stuff as on our 16Mb ISO, plus a pre-built i686 base system (stage3-i686-1.2.tbz2) and semi-built i686 base system (stage2-i686-1.2.tbz2) in a tarball. The two new tarballs require a Pentium Pro or greater processor (K6 won't work). If you have an i686+ system, they can really help speed up installation if you're willing to not build everything from scratch.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/build.html

----------

## Kaeptn

 :Embarassed: 

----------

